# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  صورنا في المدينة

## عفاف الهدى

السلام اخباركم 
هادي 3 صور صورتها واحنا في المدينة في وفاة الحسن عليه السلام
اول صورة عبارة عن قبر ام البنين عليها السلام 



هادي صورة حمام البقيع


وهني صورة بنوتة  بنت اخوي و ولد اختي في حسينية الشيخ العمري



والله يوفقنا وياكم لزيارة المراقد الطاهرة

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك العافيه على الصور الحلوة

السلام عليك يا ام البنين وعلى اولادك الاربعه

الل يرزقنا الزيارة في الدنيا والشفاعه في الآخرة

تحيـــــاتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

وتسلمي على التصوير ..

وان شاء الله زيارة مقبولة ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

سلام الله عليها ام الاربعة ..
زيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله
اللقطتين الاوليتين مرة حلوين ..
الله يعطيك العافية غناتي
والسنة وكل سنة يارب ..
الله يرزقنا واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم
وفي الاخرة شفاعتهم ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين حبايبي عالمرور

----------


## ليلاس

*اللهم صلِ على محمد و آل محمد ..*

*السلام عليكِ يا أم البنين و على أولادك الأربعة  ..*

*زيارة مقبولة غاليتي ..*

*تسلمي ع التصوير الحلو ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيونك الحلوه غناتي
شكرا لمرورش هنا

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

السلام علييك يا أم البنين 
زياره مقبوله ان شاء الله 
وحوائجكم مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد

تسلمي غناتو ع التصوير 
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالعوامية  الصفوانية 
الله يكتبها لينا واليكم بالخيرات

----------


## نبراس،،،

الله يتقبل زيارتكم ياارب
 لقطات جمييله اختي عفااف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفق اخي الكريم

----------

